# MACH2 Mira!!!!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally you posted! I could barely keep quiet!!!!

I'll say again...WOW! 

Oh and Great pictures!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The joy in that last shot is so precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, I am so impressed. Even more impressed because I now understand most of what you are saying !! Both of you looked great. Can't wait to see the picture of her ribbon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was so waiting for this post  You both look so happy - nope, elated!! 

Congratulations on you great weekend and your incredible accomplishment!! I hope your ribbon is as nice when you get it - you will be getting it?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!! I am still happy!!! Forever happy!!

Yes, we will be getting a ribbon! It will be a similar design, but not sure on the colors. The trial secretary always orders the same style ribbons for all the different clubs.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Those are great pix--congratulations! I don't know what MACH means but it's obviously something really good. And that is one beautiful, happy dog you have there...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Finally you posted! I could barely keep quiet!!!!


I know! I think we need to set up a way to make all Facebook posts automatically post here too!

I know I've already said it just a time or two (), but Congratulations!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Great News! Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I was waiting for the pictures before I posted! I got them right before I went to bed, so decided to post today! And look, you got more details! 

You all are the best!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW! I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

huge, huge congratulations, you guys are simply an AMAZING team and I'm so proud of you! ! ! !
Love the photos, too!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mira!!!! I absolutely love the close up of Mira - her expression is gorgeous and she looks not just intense but so happy.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats again!! Beautiful jumpers run!! I love the pics!! Mira is a cute little girl!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! I love the pictures! She is such a cutie. Can't wait to here what you guys achieve next!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

Great pictures and video. You and Mira are a fantastic team! Your runs always look so fun, very inspiring.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*J says*

Some day I want to be just like MIRA !!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Mira! Much deserved! Wonderful video and pictures!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Some day I want to be just like MIRA !!!


That is too cute!!!!! I have a feeling she will be doing agility soon!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you both! I knew you would get it!.. I really wish you were here running this year.. It would have been great to see you there and in person!.


----------

